# Headless Horseman Haunt in NY?



## Daddy's Little Corpse (Sep 7, 2006)

Has anyone been to or worked for the Headless Horseman Hayrides and Haunt in Ulster, NY? Just wondering what the scene's like. A lot of the haunt search sites out there give 'em high marks, but I may be moving out there so I'd like an idea of both sides of the haunt if I can get 'em, thinking it could make for a part time job for the first few months. Thanks!


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

If it's any help, Haunt World magazine listed it as the #1 haunt in America for 2006. They're _huge. _ And pretty cutting edge in the haunt industry the way they run their setup. I say definitely check them out, and if you get hired, WE WANT STORIES!!


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

They have a Headless Horseman Hayride? Oh man gotta go check it out. I LOVE that story!! Oh man I wanna go now.


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

Yeah, I'd say it's pretty freaking awesome. Lol
Like Rev said, Haunt World rated in number 1...
There must be a reason for that.
:jol:.


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

Ive seen the one at Disney World on Youtube.


----------



## Daddy's Little Corpse (Sep 7, 2006)

I knew they were pretty well known, but in re-reading the info on the site and an article... er, somewhere... after posting I got a better idea of how big it actually is. Crazy. Now I'm psyched. Still wanna know what it's like to work for...


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

they have a site?


----------



## Daddy's Little Corpse (Sep 7, 2006)

Yep!
http://www.headlesshorseman.com

There was an article about them on Haunt World.com as well, but I can't seem to find it...


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

I haven't seen the Headless Horseman haunt myself, but I know of a few haunters in New England who have been and they rave about it.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Hmmm looks good and only 3 hours away sounds like a road trip to me


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

Ooooh i wanna go now. Maybe when I live East next year we will go.


----------



## Eric Striffler (May 6, 2006)

I plan on going to this at some point.
It looks awesome!


----------



## Gothic Nightmare (Jul 19, 2007)

I went in 05. It is awesome. That's all I will say. I grew up close to there, and my sister literally lives like 2 miles from it, so that makes it real convienent for me to make the 4 hour trip. The mid to lower hudson valley has a few really good haunts, including one in the real Sleepy Hollow, NY near Tarrytown. Funny, the one in Ulster is quite a ways from it, but still using the headless horseman theme. Well worth the trip. I wish I could go this year, but it doesn't look like it.


----------



## jerzeydevil77 (Aug 16, 2009)

This looks awesome I've been wanting to go for years now. This year is the one!


----------



## NoahFentz (May 13, 2007)

Its actually quite amazing. I went 2 or 3 times with my son's boyscout troop. You definitely get your moneys worth. It is located on a farm. Plenty of land for parking. Very well thought out. The 3 months that they are open is probably their income for the year.

You first walk into a village with assorted Halloween related gift stores. You are given a group number. While you are looking thru the stores they call out your group number and guide you to the hayride. They change up the theme each year. Year of the crow...year of the corn witch...The ride has to be at least 30 minutes. It then drops you off to a cornfield maze...from there there is a barn maze. Exit the barn maze and it leads you to an open area where there are snacks(hot apple cider and doughnuts) and some entertainment. The last maze is the big haunt in the Farmer's house. Goes on forever. It then leads you out back into the village with the shops.

If you dont like crowds go when they first open. Saturdays are pack. Pretty much most days are packed. The lines seem to move quickly. The last time I went was 2 years ago but I hope to get there this year.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Well I'm going to finally get the chance to experience the Headless Horseman tonight. I'm so excited! I decided to take Noah's advice on this thread and go early because last year I couldn't get a reservation. Also this is my last Saturday available until Halloween, so I have to take advantage of it. Anyway I will post a review when I return


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Cool we are going to have to check this place out


----------



## hauntedyardofdoom (Nov 6, 2008)

we went last year and really enjoyed it. It's a bit of a ride but it was well worth it. You get your money's worth - there are many sections to go through and there is some entertainment towards the end. I"m not sure if we'll make it up this year with the new baby and all, but it's definitely one of the better haunts I've been to.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Man i so wish i could go see it, maybe someday.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

I just returned from The Headless Horseman. It was my second favorite from the haunts I've been to, but I still like Fields of Screams much better. I think Field of Screams in PA had better sets and scarier costumes. I think it will be hard to top that haunt in my opinion.


----------

